# My first 30 mile 'pleasure' ride



## tia maria (14 Jun 2010)

Yay!! On Saturday I completed a 30 mile bike ride - a large loop around where I live - never more than 6 miles from home if I found it too much

It was a lovely morning, not too hot, not too cold. Some of the hills were daunting but on the whole I was pleased with my effort.

The last half hour or so I had an uncomfortable/numb bum - I may need to change my saddle perhaps,though it could be my riding position as my saddle is already quite a large padded one. 

I was not at all achy yesterday and found my commute into school today was enjoyable - not bad considering at Easter I hadn't ever cycled further than around the block 

I have managed to cycle into work 4 days a week on average, hopefully for the next 6 weeks (until we break up) I will manage 5 days a week

Hopefully next weekend I will go further - not sure how much further?

I have lost a dress size since Easter, so that's good - only 1 more (ish) dress size - or 2 stone to go

Quite a few hopefullys isn't it?


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Jun 2010)

Congratulations tia maria. You did very well


----------



## NormanD (14 Jun 2010)

Well done

Next step in 40 miles


----------



## Rebel Ian (14 Jun 2010)

tia maria said:


> The last half hour or so I had an uncomfortable/numb bum - I may need to change my saddle perhaps,though it could be my riding position as my saddle is already quite a large padded one.



You might find that a more racing like saddle is actually more comfortable not less. I overheard a chap in Evans Cycles say the very same thing on saturday morning so might be worth a try.


----------



## tia maria (14 Jun 2010)

Mmmmm ....... The trouble is that I won't know if a different saddle is more comfortable until I have done quite some distance 

I am going to plan a longer ride for this weekend - 40 miles sounds possible - planning it will be a pleasant way to while away the hours while I invigilate in a GCSE exam tomorrow.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Jun 2010)

Thinner saddles may be better for distance because they wont press into your hammies and inner legs as much. Less shaffing and potentially less pressure.


----------



## jethro10 (14 Jun 2010)

To drop my bit in the mix on saddles.

I swapped to a big padded gel one - it's fab.

Just completed the Coast to Coast on it last month. Went great.
The other person I did it with, put on a big gel saddle for the event and has since stuck with it.

So probably, you need to decide for yourself.

Jeff


----------



## jig-sore (14 Jun 2010)

30 miles is a good respectable distance. i rarely do more than 30 miles for various reasons (time to spare, like to ride faster rather than slower etc).

i do an 8.5mile commute twice a day, five days a week and a 30mile weekend ride suits me just fine.

it ain't what you do its the way that you do it


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Jun 2010)

Well done Maria 

30 miles is a very respectable distance ... keep going

Simon


----------



## Chrisc (14 Jun 2010)

Well done! Keep at it and all your hopefullys will come true!


----------



## tia maria (15 Jun 2010)

Thanks guy and gals - I appreciate the support, it helps motivate me to get up and out there


----------



## Banjo (15 Jun 2010)

Well done on the 30 miler.

Dont rush to change the saddle,most saddles are uncomfortable until you have done a few hundred miles on them.Not sure wether its the saddle that gets broken in or the other half of the equation that gets used to it is open to debate.Try standing up now and then helps and also allows you to stretch your leg muscles a bit without stopping.

I have a narrow racing saddle that i can ride all day on comfortably,others prefer softer wider type just dont rush into changing it.


----------



## e-rider (15 Jun 2010)

Saddles - if you are not used to cycling ANY saddle will feel uncomfortable. This will improve the more you cycle. HOWEVER, generally speaking large padded saddles are very uncomfortable on long rides.


----------



## User10119 (15 Jun 2010)

Hurrah! Be warned, it's a slippery slope. I started off commuting to school. Then I started accidentally doing the odd 20-30 mile ride. And I've just done my first 70-ish mile one. And am trying to sort out a 100 mile ride as a practice run for a 120 one in July.... 

It's gloriously good fun, and has made me several new friends and given me good excuses to get back in touch with not-seen-often enough old ones as I keep on managing to get myself involved in silly bike adventures in wildly impractical places at the other end of the country. Makes me smile 

Keep up the good work! And I can heartily recommend getting along to social rides organised here and elsewhere - the miles fly by a lot quicker and the fun quotient is higher when you have someone to natter to, I find.


----------



## Mycroft (15 Jun 2010)

yeah on the 30 miles.

more so on the dropping sizes!! (sod all these fad diets!!  )

a friend I do a lot of riding with moved from the stock saddle to a gel and loved it, I bought them a brooks B67 for their birthday and from day one she loved it. can't believe its so comfy to the point of not even thinking about saddles and more.

she did 45 miles the other day, and decided to turn round and do another 5 once she was home just to get to the 50 mile point.

she got on the gel a few weeks ago and couldn't wait to get back to her brooks, and just could not believe she ever thought it was comfy.

they also last a lifetime  so the money is an investment.


----------



## Augustine (15 Jun 2010)

can't offer any advice on saddles - i'm relatively new too - but it's really encouraging to hear of your progress. keep on keeping on!


----------



## sarahpink (15 Jun 2010)

congratulations, here to many more happy miles in the saddle!!


----------



## punkypossum (16 Jun 2010)

Try a charge ladle/spoon (not sure if you are male or female), they are only about £20 quid and really comfy! And well done on the 30 miler


----------



## lukesdad (17 Jun 2010)

Your numb bum has come from the excessive time you spent on the saddle for this ride I suspect. I wouldn trush to change the saddle yet untill you ve done a few more long rides your bum will get used to it.


----------



## tia maria (17 Jun 2010)

punkypossum said:


> Try a charge ladle/spoon (not sure if you are male or female), they are only about £20 quid and really comfy! And well done on the 30 miler



Thank you - i am a lady - well I try to be a lady 

OK folks - I have a day off tomorrow, I am hoping to go for a decent bike ride then - if not then on saturday. 

I'll see if I can stretch to a longer bike ride and a less numb bum!


----------



## caz (17 Jun 2010)

my lbs runs a ladies only bike ride once a week, but a couple of the guys from the shop join us (not sure if it's because they want to have a ride or enjoy the female company ha ha!). I overheard one of them advising one of the ladies that it's a good idea to get out of your saddle every 15-20 mins or so (whilst you're cycling along) just to relieve the pressure.


----------



## tiswas-steve (17 Jun 2010)

Just like to add my congrats and hope you put many more miles under your belt .... enjoy !!


----------

